Ask HN: Do you avoid Medium.com links? - tejasmanohar
======
philiphodgen
Yes. The articles on medium.com seem to be lightweight, designed for marketing
purposes. All carbs, no protein.

------
detaro
Similar to RubyPinch: I don't categorically avoid them, but they do signal
"low-quality" to me and are thus less likely to be clicked. (There are good
authors on medium, but since the authorship isn't as prominent it's less
likely I'll recognize them)

------
RubyPinch
I don't avoid it, but it does make me want to click less

I also avoid any groups that for some reason just keep popping up over and
over and over (hackernoon for example). I like content aggregates because of
content coming from different sources, not the same old ones!

~~~
tedmiston
I don't follow many groups on Medium, but personally I think HackerNoon is a
high quality aggregator.

------
dangrossman
If HN readers upvote an article that's hosted there, I'm no less likely to
click it than any other story.

------
notforgot
Yes. I surf the web through Tor and Medium.com asks me to prove I'm not a
robot. I don't like that, so I stopped reading Medium.com.

------
thro1111111
Yes, because I browse using an iphone 4s with ios8 and medium crashes. To be
honest most websites crash, so I mostly read HN comments.

------
bsan3
Yes, written well but not enough real world depth of experience behind them.

~~~
marpstar
This is the best description I've heard. Every article I read seems like
something I'd find on /r/showerthoughts.

------
spaceboy
With Medium custom domains, it's hard to tell if an article is on Medium.
Personally I avoid Medium like the plague[1], and the custom domains have been
a real problem. Although the interface usually gives the article away and I
can tell it's a Medium post. Don't let custom domains fool you!

[1] [https://medium.com/@joe_wegner/why-i-dont-write-for-
medium-c...](https://medium.com/@joe_wegner/why-i-dont-write-for-
medium-c7cc156bc5d9)

------
LorenzoLlamas
No, but I do avoid "articles" on Github pages if they still have the format of
crankydev.github.com. I don't know why, but they all follow a similar format.
I mean, buy a domain name and map it, right?

As for Medium, folks here have it right. I don't avoid them, but I go in 'eyes
wide open'. Any place that allows super-easy 'publishing' should be viewed
with suspicion. Editors are actually GOOD things. So, pretty much that means
No Facebook Ever.

------
tedmiston
No, I don't avoid Medium links.

It's just another content medium. Ignoring Medium isn't anymore logical than
avoiding Blogger or Svbtle. There are short and long, shallow and deep, low
quality and high quality pieces on Medium, just like any other open content
platform.

------
chetanbhasin
If it's on HN, I tend to pay them slightly more attention than other sources,
but there is usually an implicit discouraging thought attached with it.

Scrolling through the article usually tells how bad it is, so a visit isn't
usually too bad of an idea.

------
eruditely
I don't avoid medium links, I avoid reddit links, links from dedicated haters,
links from dedicated virtue signallers, people who pretend to be from the bay
area but they moved here and are not actually from here and various other
issues of necessity. I enjoy the format and the recommend feature so we can
actually reach people and I like the design. Idk I just have fun with it,
here's mine.

medium.com/@thecolorofnight

[https://medium.com/@thecolorofnight/sayings-from-the-
catacom...](https://medium.com/@thecolorofnight/sayings-from-the-catacomb-of-
eustorgius-the-epicurean-c64ebb158d0#.yureylkrc)

>Sayings from the Catacomb of Eustorgius the 'Epicurean'

------
guptron
Lately it seems they are very much marketing pieces

